# Blank image in develop module



## LeeMiller (Feb 3, 2019)

For the past few months I've been noticing a bug in which as I advance through images in the develop module, they begin to appear as black rectangles. They stay black as long as I've been willing to wait, but if I go to the previous image, then back, it appears immediately. Today it started about 15 images into a set I'd just imported, and has continued for every one after that. I quit and restarted LR, and it's doing the same thing. It has happened before and after upgrading to Mojave. Has anyone else seen this? Any ideas? It's getting annoying...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 3, 2019)

Try going to the Performance tab of the Preferences dialogue and turning _off  _"Use Graphics Processor".


----------



## LeeMiller (Feb 4, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Try going to the Performance tab of the Preferences dialogue and turning _off  _"Use Graphics Processor".


Won't that reduce performance pretty dramatically?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 4, 2019)

No. If you don't have a 4k or 5k monitor, it won't make much of a difference at all. Why don't you try it?


----------

